# Is there still an issue with image sharpness at around 1/100 with IBIS enabled?



## wockawocka (Dec 12, 2020)

I've been out of the loop but apparenlty there's shutter shock that can present itself at around this speed on the R5 and R6 and wondered if it's been fixed in firmware recently?


----------



## Chris.Chapterten (Dec 12, 2020)

wockawocka said:


> I've been out of the loop but apparenlty there's shutter shock that can present itself at around this speed on the R5 and R6 and wondered if it's been fixed in firmware recently?


No fix yet and I would assume a fix is not really possible. The best we can hope for is automatic switching between EFCS and mechanical based on shutter speed.


----------

